# My Tanks



## calpolytrackstar (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's what i got, enjoy.....

100 gallon - 20" arrow, 10" FH, 6" Dat, 7" RTC
55 gallon - 5 RBPS 5-6"

comments greatly appreciated


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice setups man.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wooww I missed my guys there beatuifull take good care of them man loved those guys awesomeeeeeee tanks.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i love ur arow


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow realy nice fish.
u know that ur gonna need a pond for that cat


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow.... very impressive set ups









Especially the RTC looks great, just wait till it gets bigger (and this will happen very fast). What are your future plans for those fish?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice collection of fish... i like the black river rocks in your piranha tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice shoal of reds. Isn't their tank hard to gravel vac because of the large pebbles you used as substrate?
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice, i really like your pygo setup














How big are your Red Belly's?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice setup you have there those rocks in the piranha tank look awesome but i would imagine them hard to keep clean.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

that arrow is gorgeous, nice reds tank too, like the substrate but as was said, cleaning it must be an arse??

ian


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice tanks bro, i love the gravel in your reds tank.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice tanks


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Piranhas and setup, as well for the other fishes


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

r thoes regular reds or r thoes super reds


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

WoW!!!! love the Aro man. make me think of mine. my fav fish to date he died 3 weeks ago 15.5 inches along wit my 6 inch jardini. ill do an aro again one day.


----------

